

Show HN: MusicMap, a way to selectively proccess your music - ninetax


======
ninetax
This might not be of any use to anybody but me, but it's worth putting it out
there.

Basically I got tired of clicking buttons when I wanted to go through my music
library and move some older music somewhere else.

------
face7hill
Do you have a link to the app?

